# και καλά /σώνει και καλά



## Theseus (Apr 26, 2012)

και καλά or σώνει και καλά:- I need to make a second entry since in every dictionary I have, the idiom mentioned is translated as 'at all costs'.
Will other lexilogists explain with examples this idiom since the above translation would be non-sensical in the examples cited?
Π.χ. Θέλει σώνει και καλά να έρθει [s/he wants to go at all costs!!] and και καλούα μόνο να πηδήξεις.. [you only want to screw at all costs!!]. Hahaha.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 26, 2012)

I think that the phrase is just a rather strong/emphatic version of _no matter what_


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2012)

... 
*σώνω*: [...]  ΦΡ _σώνει και καλά / καλά και σώνει_, για κτ. που επιδιώκουμε με κάθε τρόπο, με πολύ μεγάλη επιμονή· 
ΣYN _ντε και καλά_: _Θέλει σώνει και καλά να φύγει. 

_As you can see, there's also the variation «ντε και καλά». As for its translation, "at all costs" / "at any cost" seems to me a bit too strong and I'd rather reserve it for «με κάθε τίμημα» (τίμημα is used literally and metaphorically, just like _cost_) or «πάση θυσία». I think Bernardina's "no matter what" would be more appropriate for this colloquial phrase. 

Mind you, there's also «*και καλά*» which is entirely different, meaning _so-called, ostensibly._


----------



## cougr (Apr 27, 2012)

I think that "_adamant_" may work in some cases. 

For example, depending on the wider context, _*Θέλει σώνει και καλά να έρθει*_ could translate as: _*S/He's adamant s/he wants to come *._


----------



## cougr (Apr 27, 2012)

Just occurred to me that in general, another possible translation might be the term "_hell-bent_".


----------



## pontios (Apr 28, 2012)

Good suggestions. I like *hell-bent*.
Perhaps even * intent on * may work ? ,, which I think conveys the general sense of the term.
Θέλει σώνει και καλά να έρθει : She's *intent on *coming.


----------

